# What is the highest surge you've seen?



## SCaputo

What is the highest surge multiplier you all have ever seen?


----------



## eyewall

9.9x on New Year's Eve. I got 1 fare on a 9.3x that night.


----------



## RichR

A pax told me he saw 60-something on NYE. He might've been talking out his ***.


----------



## eyewall

RichR said:


> A pax told me he saw 60-something on NYE. He might've been talking out his ***.


I assumed 9.9x was the max. I seriously doubt that person's comment. There is no way.


----------



## Diamondtable

Morning after Super Bowl in Santa Clara


----------



## python134r

9.0


----------



## JayDNZ

Uber only launched in Christchurch (NZ) 2 weeks ago... Haven't seen any surges yet, which makes sense being as Uber is paying the bill and the riders ride free!! the 2 week free trial ended Thursday, surges may not be too far away, but I suspect Uber will want to reel lots more people in here first.


----------



## joffie

4.3


----------



## RedDragonQueen

6.3 on the weekend after St. Patrick's day


----------



## Snowtop

7.9 on Halloween night. Also a hockey game but the clincher was a Taylor Swift concert at the stadium.


----------



## oneubersheep

Who really gives a sh$%!


----------



## Snowtop

oneubersheep said:


> Who really gives a sh$%!


Obviously you do.


----------



## negeorgia

5.9x on NYE, customers say they saw higher than that. Athens, Ga.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

8.X during a Blizzard in Denver . Got some big ticket rides that day


----------



## SeeTeeDee

Jimmy Bernat said:


> 8.X during a Blizzard in Denver . Got some big ticket rides that day


When?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

During the morning commute during the Blizzard about 10 weeks or so ago .


----------



## mnk_cayenne

I just saw 7.2 Saturday night, but it's actually a unicorn. I see surges all the time but nobody picks up riders during that surge time. The cheap ass college pukes in this town will wait it out till it's died down to a 1.5. Biggest I've actually accepted and completed was a 3x on graduation night.


----------



## KMAV

This past weekend in Indianapolis it was surging most of Saturday. Hoping for the BIG guarantee money when they release the amounts tonight. Uber on!


----------



## mnk_cayenne

Thought I should update my prior post. Today I saw a higher than normal surge so I went online and caught a 4.4x surge... $42.07 payout.


----------



## Aztek98

4.8 surge 314 payout. About a year ago dome random early am run.


----------



## Blahblah

SCaputo said:


> What is the highest surge multiplier you all have ever seen?


10.8 in Las Vegas


----------



## Tam N

3.9x during USC's graduation ceremony. Payout was $58 on UberX


----------



## Amc

3.9x Atlanta ga


----------



## Amc

I think surging is going away in Atlanta for uber x drivers.


----------



## Rich2nyce

4.4 atlanta uber x is the highest ive seen highest taken is 3.9 but short trip


----------



## Gung-Ho

1.2


----------



## MemphisDave

Highest I've SEEN is a 9.0x in Memphis during our annual Memphis in May Music Festival. Two Uber reps were in town and the senior of the two told me that they had decided to put a "cap" on the surge at 9.0x. It stayed in the 7.5-9.0 range for probably 90 mins (which we all know is quite unusual for a surge -- esp one that everyone knew was coming -- to hang around for that long before the supply/demand begins to equalize).
I made a rather short trip on 7.5x that night, but did a 24-mile uberXL trip later that month at 4.5x. I hang on to that memory as inspiration for how things "can be"...lol.


----------



## Txchick

SCaputo said:


> What is the highest surge multiplier you all have ever seen?


8.9 New Year's Eve Dallas Tx market


----------



## Reversoul

1.2


----------



## BurbsofPHILLY

Drake concert.


----------



## KMANDERSON

RichR said:


> A pax told me he saw 60-something on NYE. He might've been talking out his ***.


He was it will never be that high.


----------



## WillDriveForFood

8.9 in Center City Philadelphia on NYE two years ago. I was paying 2.5 coming back from South Philly and considered myself lucky. Read on Twitter the next day about how many people felt like they got screwed because they agreed to a $75 minimum fare when they were hammered and cold.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev

4.9 is the highest I have seen


----------



## Boozoo

I"ve seen 8s and 9s in metro Detroit. I wonder though, do pax actually take those rides and pay nine times normal fares?


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Blahblah said:


> 10.8 in Las Vegas


9.8 Hoboken new years eve


----------



## DriverX

I got a 7.4x at the G'nR show in SD but the guy canceled after I confirmed it would cost him $100 to take him 10 miles home. Can't blame him. I got a decent 3.7x ride home a couple pings later. $75, good enough.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Blahblah said:


> 10.8 in Las Vegas


*New Year's Eve surge pricing enrages Uber users; one man hit with $1,100 fare

http://bgr.com/2016/01/04/new-years-eve-uber-surge-pricing-reactions/*


----------



## Robertk

I once saw 27x. It was only for a few seconds on July 4th right after the big fireworks show ended.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Robertk said:


> I once saw 27x. It was only for a few seconds on July 4th right after the big fireworks show ended.


I once saw 100x ..Then i noticed I was holding my phone upside down.


----------



## SB DRIVER

8.9 at Coachella and also on new years eve in my town


----------



## Wiz65

9.0 on NYE


----------



## Steven Ambrose

SCaputo said:


> What is the highest surge multiplier you all have ever seen?


So far, I saw a 5x surge during the Florida State at USF game in Tampa. I got one on a 2.6x surge. Highest surge I received was 3.6x. I am eagerly awaiting the surge on NYE.


----------



## Orioles

Had a 4.0x today. Have had 8.9x in the past


----------



## Shangsta

Kanye concert


----------



## UberMike818

2 years ago 13x beyonce and jayz concert at rose bowl, pasadena. I got one for 11x to downtown. About $350 in pocket.


----------



## ÜberWitch

Last night.....sat before Halloween in Salem, MA.


----------



## saucy05

Robertk said:


> I once saw 27x. It was only for a few seconds on July 4th right after the big fireworks show ended.


The person might have to file for bankruptcy if they unknowingly requested a ride at that rate.


----------



## Shangsta

saucy05 said:


> The person might have to file for bankruptcy if they unknowingly requested a ride at that rate.


It doesnt go that high, that is BS.


----------



## Orioles

Shangsta said:


> It doesnt go that high, that is BS.


 Not anymore. It once did.


----------



## Fishchris

West Sacramento tge Saturday before Halloween...


----------



## Fishchris

Oops... Wrong shot...


----------



## Drivincrazy

Las Vegas. Got a 4.7 for a $63 payout. About 15 miles, deadheaded back.


----------



## Lynette G

eyewall said:


> 9.9x on New Year's Eve. I got 1 fare on a 9.3x that night.


wow


----------



## DjUber2016

October 29, 3016
8.8
Yea baby


----------



## DjUber2016

2016


----------



## Preacher

4.9 surge on Mom's weekend on campus.


----------



## PeterNorth

DriverX said:


> I got a 7.4x at the G'nR show in SD but the guy canceled after I confirmed it would cost him $100 to take him 10 miles home. Can't blame him. I got a decent 3.7x ride home a couple pings later. $75, good enough.


Why would you ever call to say that? They agreed to the surge twice.


----------



## DriverX

PeterNorth said:


> Why would you ever call to say that? They agreed to the surge twice.


That guy actually called me as I was dialing him. He would have canceled anyway, he was prolly fishing for a cash deal or just drunk and wanted to talk.

Always call to confirm the destination at those surge events. I waited there for at least an hour to get a decent surge ride home, I'm not going to blow it on a short trip or something going the wrong direction.


----------



## UBER-Diesel

7.9 Saturday night before Halloween in Dallas, went .80 miles payout was $19


----------



## yojimboguy

5.9 on July 4th. And I actually got one of them. Two seriously drunk women, and the ride was only about 6 blocks -- but still $30!


----------



## af_1132

This was October 29th, the crazy Halloween Weekend. I got a 6.0x and 6.2x fare that night.


----------



## Shangsta

Jacktripper45621 said:


> Is it just me or has surge been dead lately??


Plentiful in my market, a lack of surge indicates you probably have too many drivers


----------



## af_1132

Jacktripper45621 said:


> Is it just me or has surge been dead lately??


South bay was surging at times last night. I saw some 4.0x when I zoomed in. That is better than previous weekends.


----------



## NinjaCasper

Picked up someone at 8.2 on new years. That's the highest I've seen in Minneapolis


----------



## naptownlux

This was a beautiful thing to see when first opening the app to start driving for the night. Ended up only getting Select and LUX pings during this surge since both were cheaper, lol.


----------



## z289sec

9.2 at ATT Stadium a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Watermelonman

At least 10.6x last night in Burlington but best one I caught last night was a 7.0x


----------



## Ojuice

Highest I've picked up was after New Year's 5.0x for 10-mile ride netting $148.75. Highest I've seen on the app was a 7.0x after the recent Orange Bowl game....


----------



## rotocub

Saw 11.0x on NYE, actually got one at 10.0x.....11 miles for a $102 net.


----------



## 1rightwinger

I have seen several in the 8 to 9 range. I have cashed in on a few of them. Many times when it is that high it seems a bit artificial. And a lot of empty open cars start piling up on the map. Meaning people are not requesting them only a few people that don't care about price are requesting. I think it would be much better of uber to have a higher base rate and less search. Still have surged but use it when necessary and this type of pricing would allow for more consistency for the drivers and passengers would know more what they will pay.


----------



## mwalmins

10x rosemont near Chicago nye. I was in my bed watching !


----------



## Adieu

SCaputo said:


> What is the highest surge multiplier you all have ever seen?


9.9X uber, seen
850% Lyft, seen -- in a zone where that pays like 11x UberX (12.5x/14.0x with PDBs)

6.0x Uber, gotten

6.0x Lyft, gotten

7.0x Lyft Plus ($11/mi!) Gotten --- noshow
4.0x LyftPlus, gotten & completed

2.0x Lyft Premiere, several

....Select surge? NONE gotten


----------



## mghtyred

Adieu said:


> 9.9X uber, seen
> 850% Lyft, seen -- in a zone where that pays like 11x UberX (12.5x/14.0x with PDBs)
> 
> 6.0x Uber, gotten
> 
> 6.0x Lyft, gotten
> 
> 7.0x Lyft Plus ($11/mi!) Gotten --- noshow
> 4.0x LyftPlus, gotten & completed
> 
> 2.0x Lyft Premiere, several
> 
> ....Select surge? NONE gotten


6.0x for Fuber? That's it? Didn't you work 7/4 this year? Santa Monica was up to 9x. Got 2 8x trips out of there. Too bad NYE was such a bust.


----------



## wk1102

eyewall said:


> I assumed 9.9x was the max. I seriously doubt that person's comment. There is no way.


12.x nye... I always thought 9.9 was the max too... Apparently it's not


----------



## Adieu

mghtyred said:


> 6.0x for Fuber? That's it? Didn't you work 7/4 this year? Santa Monica was up to 9x. Got 2 8x trips out of there. Too bad NYE was such a bust.


Nope I was in OC Lyft guarantee farming @ about $6-7 /mi

6x was the NYE...

I've almost never aimed for bloodred UberX surge, I'm better at catching it on Lyft. And Select is more likely to pay a medium sum of $40-80 for one ride and get you stack pings, vs teensy lil Xsurge runs and then it's over

Literally tried it like....3 times? 5.4x, 3.7x, 6.0x


----------



## Adieu

Lyft OC with its higher minfares and pdb MULTIPLIER (it doesn't add it MULTIPLIES when it stacks) seems to get fatter payouts anyway

$4.75 * 6x > $2.40 * 10x

And a Lyft $35 guarantee + 2 small select fares = more than both of em together


----------



## RugbyJim

Newer market here in Iowa City. First big home football game capped at 4.9. in Sept. It sat at 4.9 before kickoff artificially high with 20 riderless drivers. (DUH - everyone already at the tailgaters). Gradually allowing them to get higher it seems. 6.0+ sustained for 4 hours after Michigan home football. It hit 11.2 momentarily on NYE, but looked like very few takers. I gave several on NYE for 8.0, but we have a 3$ minimum here and 28% to the bossman. NYE was just busy, not great.


----------



## Fishchris

wk1102 said:


> 12.x nye... I always thought 9.9 was the max too... Apparently it's not
> View attachment 87462


Ok, you win. This is the highest screenshot for a surge I have seen ☺
Surprisingly right here in Sacramento a few nights ago, after a not so big basketball game it's search that to 9.4....
The thing is it was a weeknight so I'm sure there was a lot fewer Uber drivers 
Just goes to show how much we could make if the market was not so oversaturated...


----------



## Trafficat

I've never seen a surge over 4.7 in my area. I rarely actually get any rides though that are surge even when I'm in the surge bubble. I always get pickup requests outside the surge bubble.


----------



## Fishchris

Trafficat said:


> I've never seen a surge over 4.7 in my area. I rarely actually get any rides though that are surge even when I'm in the surge bubble. I always get pickup requests outside the surge bubble.


Oh, I get plenty of requests for pickups way outside of the surge buble that I'm sitting in..... but I would have to be a fool to accept them.
I mean I have been sitting in a 3+ surge and had Uber send me a request for a 20-minute pickup with zero surge !
I guess Uber thinks that just because I work for them I must be [email protected]

Anyway Uber already screws me enough. I won't ever drive outside of a surge area...


----------



## Shangsta

Fishchris said:


> I mean I have been sitting in a 3+ surge and had Uber send me a request for a 20-minute pickup with zero surge !


Its bc drivers close to them are ignoring those pings.

The problem with surge is a lot of pax are smart and wait them out so you can sit smack dab in a surge and not get anything


----------



## circle1

wk1102 said:


> 12.x nye... I always thought 9.9 was the max too... Apparently it's not
> View attachment 87462


_*BAM!!*_


----------



## UberMike818

NYE on XL. Made this much off that one ride.......


----------



## Shangsta

UberMike818 said:


> View attachment 91167
> 
> 
> NYE on XL. Made this much off that one ride.......
> 
> View attachment 91168


Nice!


----------



## Ubergirlzz

UberMike818 said:


> View attachment 91167
> 
> 
> NYE on XL. Made this much off that one ride.......
> 
> View attachment 91168


Geez, I think I should hit the Malibu/Hollywood area. Of course, I don't drive an XL, just an X.


----------



## SteveNBham

SCaputo said:


> What is the highest surge multiplier you all have ever seen?


13.9% for 20 minutes NYE. I got a 9.9 fare before it died.


----------

